# Forge world - Imperial Strongpoint Terrain.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Just a preview of an upcomming board expansion tile by Forge World.. but damn is it nice:

Imperial Strongpoint Preview.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

old news much?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Is it? I don't remember seeing it before.


----------



## Galldrian (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah it was on sale Limited at FW open day. I have to say its very nice, all tho mine is just sat on the side looking all pretty and no paint on it


----------



## dbgoldberg323 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yup, I believe it was emailed out in a Forgeworld Newsletter almost a month ago now. :grin:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Doesn't change the fact that it's a cool set piece, now does it?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ah well then.. this is for all the people who didn't see it at the open day, get the newletter, or who haven't seen it with paint on then


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Ah well then.. this is for all the people who didn't see it at the open day, get the newletter, or who haven't seen it with paint on then


Like me :biggrin:

Thanks GrizBe :wink:

Nice bit....


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah thanks, I was unaware of its existence. :thank_you: Pretty neat, wonder if they'll do a full line like they did with the DKoK trenches and that weird moonbase thing?


----------

